# Temple Terrace



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning,

I will be travelling for work in Mid June and would like to fish in my downtime. Could anyone suggest a pier I could rent equipment from and fish relatively close to TT so traffic doesn't kill me? 

If a better pier is a little bit further, let me know that too as I would mostly be going after 5pm.

Thanks in advance!


----------

